# RRRR



## pondman (Apr 3, 2016)

Started these last week and forgot to post em.



P1010720 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FNG9go]

P1010724 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FwKge9]

P1010729 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FwKd4b]

P1010731 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/F2zeEK]

P1010736 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FNEbTw]

P1010737 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FQYrTn]

P1010743 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FUx5GL]

P1010747 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/FR1aPK]

P1010723 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FWRVtp]

P1010725 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/F2B5Z4]

P1010727 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FNG64G]

P1010726 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/FR135g]

P1010728 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/FQY4sk]

P1010749 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/FwHyZU]

P1010742 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/F2oKx3]

P1010734 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/F2oBYA]

P1010739 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## jwade (Apr 3, 2016)

"Started these guitars last week"

annnnnd they're done.


----------



## Quiet Coil (Apr 3, 2016)

Geeeez Pond, take a breath!


----------



## metallic1 (Apr 3, 2016)

the black one is so sick, and that compass inlay is awesome!
so you build killer guitars and let them vintage in the closet,
i think i just figured out part of your retirement plan!
just jokeing pondman, i love your work!


----------



## Mattykoda (Apr 3, 2016)

I always love clicking the luthier section and seeing a new pondman build


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 3, 2016)

pondman said:


> Started these last week and forgot to post em.
> 
> 
> 
> P1010739 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/




What kind of wood is this? It has a peculiar grain to it that I *love*


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 3, 2016)

Ever think about switching your day job with your hobby? You're so gahtdang good at this!


----------



## skeels (Apr 3, 2016)

You're ... you're getting me back for that last V build off, ain'cha?


----------



## Jebe- (Apr 4, 2016)

Beatiful build as usual, but I especially love the symmetry on the inlay.


----------



## Chiba666 (Apr 4, 2016)

When this man opens up his shop with all custom guitars were all going to be skint.


----------



## mnemonic (Apr 4, 2016)

is that a 24 fret conversion neck for a strat, with pyramid inlays that I spy in the background?


----------



## pondman (Apr 4, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> What kind of wood is this? It has a peculiar grain to it that I *love*



Its what I call two tone Wenge. I found it lurking in the corner of my old suppliers w house. It was full of worm holes and beetle tunnels and just about everything else. After messing about with it I only managed to get just 5 ferrets out of a 6ft x 8 x2 plank. When i told him the next time I visited, he gave me my money back...I knew he would. Plan accomplished 



mnemonic said:


> is that a 24 fret conversion neck for a strat, with pyramid inlays that I spy in the background?



Its for this one http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/296520-neon-yellow-universe.html


----------



## thinkpad20 (Apr 4, 2016)

Holy shart, a 7 string multiscale Rhoads....  Love it!

I'm sure you get asked this stuff all the time, but:


Are you planning to sell these (or any others) or take custom orders?
If not, what do you do with all of these guitars? You make so many of them, do you just have hundreds of them lying around your house? 
How did you learn to do all of this stuff?

Also how come you slotted the neck before doing the inlay? Don't you need to put slots in the inlay as well?


----------



## electriceye (Apr 5, 2016)

The black one.... *drool*


----------



## vansinn (Apr 5, 2016)

That inlay 

But what on Earth does cement do in a luth shop?
(and for a brief momentary lapse of reason, I read it as Quimm Cement )


----------



## Hbett (Apr 5, 2016)

Thirty years after pondman dies, they'll still be finding incredible builds stuffed inside mattresses and under floorboards in his house.


----------



## pondman (Apr 5, 2016)

thinkpad20 said:


> Holy shart, a 7 string multiscale Rhoads....  Love it!
> 
> I'm sure you get asked this stuff all the time, but:
> 
> ...


1 Nay sell
2 Hundreds  I've built around 50 I guess and its all for practice. I still regard myself as a novice.
3 I learned by hanging around on guitar forums.
4 The neck needs fret slotting and radiusing before I inlay. It takes a few seconds to run a fret saw through the inlay



vansinn said:


> That inlay
> 
> But what on Earth does cement do in a luth shop?
> (and for a brief momentary lapse of reason, I read it as Quimm Cement )



Its a landscapers storage space, the luthier stuff is incidental. Quimm  well it always ends up filling a hole


----------



## metaldoggie (Apr 6, 2016)

Those are some very tasty looking bevels.

I am SO glad I googled "quimm" on my phone and not my work PC.


----------



## metallidude3 (Apr 6, 2016)

Again? AGAIN?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## J_Mac (Apr 7, 2016)

Are those little wedges for clamping? How'd you stick em to the body halves dude?


----------



## JuliusJahn (Apr 7, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> Are those little wedges for clamping? How'd you stick em to the body halves dude?


Looks like glued on.

Great build as always dude. One day I'll figure out your secrets and crank bodies out as fast as you.....or you just delay posting?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Apr 7, 2016)

I think Pondman is becoming autonomous. 

(great build, btw. Fretboard is amazing looking)


----------



## pondman (Apr 8, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> Are those little wedges for clamping? How'd you stick em to the body halves dude?



Yeah, I just use some cheap super glue. They just tap off with a hammer when done with.


----------



## 7JxN7 (Apr 8, 2016)

pondman said:


> I still regard myself as a novice.



*faster turn around time than most custom shops.

*can build interesting and different guitars without them looking aesthetically offensive.

*fretwork on point.


----------



## Edika (Apr 8, 2016)

Hbett said:


> Thirty years after pondman dies, they'll still be finding incredible builds stuffed inside mattresses and under floorboards in his house.



You mean if he doesn't turn the floorboards, wooden beams and wooden stairs to more guitars.

I've got a new slogan for Pondman: Pokem...eh pondman, I've got to build them all!

Great builds as usual. I know you've done so many builds and really honed your skills in order to create such incredible stuff but man you make it seem so easy.


----------



## pondman (Apr 16, 2016)

Build time is almost none existent with a crazy work schedule and a large work force to manage right now but I managed a few minutes tonight.



P1010755 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Ghww8f]

P1010757 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GdYkgx]

P1010756 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Fpn9Vh]

P1010759 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Fpn94Y]

P1010760 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 16, 2016)

The color of that wenge board still makes me bonkers. Have any extra you could sell me?


----------



## pondman (Apr 16, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> The color of that wenge board still makes me bonkers. Have any extra you could sell me?



I'll have a look. I may just have a small board somewhere that I can re-saw.
Prompt me if I forget.


----------



## TheKindred (Apr 16, 2016)

Looking so good as it comes along.

What's the floral superstrat body on the floor?


----------



## pondman (Apr 16, 2016)

TheKindred said:


> Looking so good as it comes along.
> 
> What's the floral superstrat body on the floor?



That's a Jem I stared a few weeks ago. It'll take me about a year to finish the painting.


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Apr 16, 2016)

ahh... looking so good as usual. I'm interested to see what pickups you use. I'm coming up real soon to start a fanned fret build in the next month or so and still trying to figure out the pickup configuration.


----------



## pondman (Apr 17, 2016)

DistinguishedPapyrus said:


> ahh... looking so good as usual. I'm interested to see what pickups you use. I'm coming up real soon to start a fanned fret build in the next month or so and still trying to figure out the pickup configuration.



EMG's on this one


----------



## pondman (Apr 29, 2016)

It froze outside today  so I finished work early and spent a couple of hours making a bridge for the fanned one.



P1010787 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GyyeKS]

P1010788 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 29, 2016)

Who supplied your Wilk-style saddles, pondman? Hywel mentioned getting a set for ~4 pounds, and I haven't seen any prices close to that anywhere. Sure would like to buy about 50 if I could get such a deal...


----------



## Hywel (Apr 29, 2016)

Looks great mate. I love these bridges now. I think I prefer them to Hipshots. 

I got lucky with my £4 ones as they were an eBay auction from someone clearing out their old parts box. I normally get mine from the link below at £10 for 6.

6 x Wilkinson VS50 100 Saddles

While the eBay ones were original Wilkinson, I actually prefer the 3rd party ones from Axesrus as they were better finished. The Wilkinson ones seemed to have some sharp bits around the height adjustment screws.


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 29, 2016)

^still not a bad deal. 2 sets shipped to US for about $30


----------



## Bodes (Apr 29, 2016)

pondman said:


>



I knew working in the pond cave would be like working on cloud 9! Here's proof!


----------



## pondman (Apr 29, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Who supplied your Wilk-style saddles, pondman? Hywel mentioned getting a set for ~4 pounds, and I haven't seen any prices close to that anywhere. Sure would like to buy about 50 if I could get such a deal...



Yeah, as Hywel said below. Thats where I get mine.



Hywel said:


> Looks great mate. I love these bridges now. I think I prefer them to Hipshots.
> 
> I got lucky with my £4 ones as they were an eBay auction from someone clearing out their old parts box. I normally get mine from the link below at £10 for 6.
> 
> ...



Aye, once you get used to em they really are a good saddle for a bridge. What p issed me off though was that shortly after I gave the link out on this site they went from £8 to £10 





Bodes said:


> I knew working in the pond cave would be like working on cloud 9! Here's proof!


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 29, 2016)

Dang really?! Glad I just ordered 3 sets... they were 8.33 a set when I checked out


----------



## pondman (Apr 29, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Dang really?! Glad I just ordered 3 sets... they were 8.33 a set when I checked out



Where was that ?


----------



## MoonJelly (Apr 29, 2016)

^ same site... I think they were calculated with VAT included. US total was $42, BP was 28.50 with shipping


----------



## VEGA CUSTOM (Apr 29, 2016)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## pondman (Apr 30, 2016)

Sneaked a few minutes in tonight.



P1010789 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GJm412]

P1010791 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/GA7MeU]

P1010792 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Infernal_Death (May 1, 2016)

As always, beautiful work.
Although i need to say, as a huge Jackson fan, it always is a bit weird seeing Rhoads guitars with bolt-on necks. For me they are always neck-through.
But that is just my personal point of view, doesn't take anything away from your great builds.

Cheers

Flo


----------



## pondman (May 1, 2016)

I see your point but I hate neck through's.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 1, 2016)

I started out as a die-hard neck-thru fanboi. 




I have since seen the light.


----------



## KR250 (May 1, 2016)

pondman said:


> I see your point but I hate neck through's.


Is it the building of a neck-through, or sonic character? Great build by the way, super big fan of your laminated necks.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 1, 2016)

From my perspective, it's a matter of preference. Bolt on necks have no less sustain/tone than a neck thru or set-neck design. Bolt necks do have the advantage of simpler maintenance, however.

Whether you prefer a set neck, neck thru, or bolt-on construction, all do the job well, if the job is done right.

I won't comment on the different construction methods affecting the _tone_, though. That would invite a whole lotta hogwash about _tonewoods_, and people tend to have varying opinions about how much difference that makes.


----------



## MoonJelly (May 10, 2016)

MoonJelly said:


> Dang really?! Glad I just ordered 3 sets... they were 8.33 a set when I checked out



FWIW got them in the mail today! 11 days from UK to Georgia USA, not bad for budget shipping. They are as described, and I may end up using them on my HD Challenge, if making my own saddles is a bust.


----------



## J_Mac (May 13, 2016)

Those glue joints are just immense dude.

Now I've done a few I can appreciate just how difficult they are.


----------



## MajorTom (May 15, 2016)

Nothing say 'Made in England by an English Man' more than a cup of tea in almost every photo, nice collection of mugs, really nice work too.


----------



## pondman (Jun 8, 2016)

A few hours on Saturday got me an inlay, ferret slotted,radiused to 17" and BE Maple dyed.
Just needs a light sand and sealing.




P1010823 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## pondman (Jun 12, 2016)

P1010825 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/H9NMV3]

P1010827 by 

Finished frets this morning. Just waiting for the bridge to come back from powder coating.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HaLm26]

P1010832 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HZ8CRx]

P1010831 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## metallidude3 (Jun 13, 2016)

Oh, Pondman. Only you can make me drool, like so.


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Jun 13, 2016)

If you sold these, all the big luthiers would go bankrupt at a time.


----------



## pondman (Jun 29, 2016)

Got the bridge back from powder coat. Looks like the oven heat twisted it but no prob to sort it. He didn't even charge me for the PC 
Bodies need lots of sanding and oil when I get the time.



P1010837 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/HGJYfs]

P1010838 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## MoonJelly (Jun 29, 2016)

Lookin' good 

BTW I found some similar-colored wenge right here in Georgia, apparently it happens sometimes in the sapwood/heartwood transition. Sexy, I love it!


----------



## Pikka Bird (Jun 30, 2016)

An RR disguised as antique furniture? What´s not to like?! 

And ... a zebrano Strandy? Is there a thread for that?


----------



## pondman (Jul 10, 2016)

Found some rare workshop time tonight.



P1010840 by 


[url=https://flic.kr/p/JTbTYD]

P1010842 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## J_Mac (Jul 10, 2016)

Oi! I can see that Boden hiding there! Priorities man!  jk

Nails \m/ What's in the dark stain?


----------



## pondman (Jul 11, 2016)

J_Mac said:


> Oi! I can see that Boden hiding there! Priorities man!  jk
> 
> Nails \m/ What's in the dark stain?




http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/lu...stomizations/302107-boden-find-more-toil.html


----------



## pondman (Sep 3, 2016)

One down, the other should be up tomorrow. Rest of pics over in NGD.



DSCN6345 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/LQwZV4]

DSCN6350 by 

[url=https://flic.kr/p/Lp4H8q]

DSCN6367 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## J_Mac (Sep 3, 2016)

Jesus Christ man.


----------



## Mattykoda (Sep 3, 2016)

Damn Pondman. Love the strap button location.


----------



## AliceLG (Sep 5, 2016)

Holy sh!t that looks awesome!


----------



## Chiba666 (Sep 5, 2016)

Again, no real words. Think a few guitar companies need to offer you a job to improve their dull and boring black and black line ups


----------



## DistinguishedPapyrus (Sep 5, 2016)

Gosh, nothing beats a good ol' Rhoads 7, I've been meaning to build one of those for about 5 years now, still haven't done it yet. Nicely done! The strap button on the heel is deff the way to go.


----------



## pettymusic (Sep 5, 2016)

Love it! Great work, Pondman!!

Say, do you use a hand drill of some sort when you drill for side dots?


----------



## HaloHat (Sep 6, 2016)

Hbett said:


> Thirty years after pondman dies, they'll still be finding incredible builds stuffed inside mattresses and under floorboards in his house.



Pondman guitars live on for centuries = so does Pondman 

Tell your great grandkids to start saving 

Do you listen to music when you build Pondman? 
Whatcha listen to?


----------



## pondman (Sep 20, 2016)

HaloHat said:


> Pondman guitars live on for centuries = so does Pondman
> 
> Tell your great grandkids to start saving
> 
> ...



Yeah but no set preference. Classical and Jazz mainly but I like all sorts of stuff + I like listening to radio plays and drama. Philip Glass and Brian Eno have been getting my inspiration going recently.


----------



## endmysuffering (Sep 20, 2016)

This looks amazing, have you ever worked with an endurneck?


----------



## electriceye (Sep 21, 2016)

Where did you get those knobs?? Evil. And cool.


----------



## pondman (Sep 22, 2016)

electriceye said:


> Where did you get those knobs?? Evil. And cool.



Made em from some goth jewellery and sprayed em black.


----------



## pondman (Sep 22, 2016)

pettymusic said:


> Love it! Great work, Pondman!!
> 
> Say, do you use a hand drill of some sort when you drill for side dots?



Depends what mood I'm in.


----------



## skeels (Oct 9, 2016)

skeels really likes the hell out of this


----------

